

JPolite - is a lightweight front-end web portal framework based on jQuery.  - gourneau
http://code.google.com/p/jpolite/

======
paraschopra
Sometimes I feel there are more frameworks than any useful implementations of
them

------
1gor
Wouldn't it be nice to use this framework for business web apps! Quick and
responsive interface, easy to construct layouts around complicated business
logic...

Not, actually.

A surprisingly large part of my enterprise prospects/clients have javascript
switched off completely, and a a large part of them still use IE6!

It is tempting to ignore a dinosaur client who is still on IE6, but when the
dinosaur happens to be a top manager at a large bank -- that makes you think.

As a result I am minimizing/eliminating JavaScript and sticking to simple html
forms. Hell, I even have replaced all PNGs with GIFs after a IE6 user
complained he couldn't see the charts.

It is a pity, of course, but business users' environment is a bit different
from consumers' one.

------
WalkingDead
The next big question: is it search engine friendly? Or are we going back to a
different kind of flash based front pages?

~~~
sirrocco
It says in one of the pages that it's not SEO friendly.

<http://www.trilancer.com/jpolite/#t6>

------
8-bit_Blaster
Pretty cool.

I've never been a fan of these full-JS layouts though, they chug so hard if
the browser isn't Chrome!

Personally if I was gonna go for this kind-of JS framework thing I'd use EXT
JS... <http://extjs.com/products/extjs/>

------
awad
didn't get a chance to look at it too hard but it doesn't seem to support back
button, which is a pain in the ass

------
agomes
I'm using javascriptMVC ( www.javascriptmvc.com ). Please check this framework
out to build the community of users! Thanks :)

